# A single yellow rose C&C



## edwardspw (Feb 16, 2009)

I was walking through the kitchen and noticed this rose my wife had placed on the table.  I was in a "photo" mood so I stuck it in a chair with a nearby black jacket thrown behind it.  I stuck the camera on a tripod and got, by my amateur standards, a nice image.  

I would apprecioate input regarding the leaves and the white "baby's breath".  Are they good as they are, or should I have tried to have them brighter?  As you can tell, I went for a somewhat isolated focus.


----------



## Samanax (Feb 16, 2009)

edwardspw said:


> I would apprecioate input regarding the leaves and the white "baby's breath".  Are they good as they are, or should I have tried to have them brighter?


I would leave them as they are...you want the focus on the rose, not all that other stuff. Nice shot.


----------



## vabikeguy (Feb 17, 2009)

Great photograph!  The liner of your jacket makes for a nice background.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice shot.  The only thing that I might have tried is to spread the baby's breath out in the back.  That would have taken them out of the shadow and filled the picture out a little more.  Either way, good job.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the lighting on the rose. I might've cropped a little off the sides on this picture, but thats me. Good work


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## blash (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice shot, nice lighting, good work


----------



## Chairman7w (Feb 17, 2009)

Great picture.  What a beautiful flower.


----------



## edwardspw (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for your positive comments.  The suggestions seemed very appropriate.  Regarding the suggestion to spread out the baby's breath a little - I was so "into" getting the rose that I did not even look at that.  Thanks.

-Phillip


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it's a really nice capture of the rose.  I think you could do a lot to make the shot more interesting, arrange the flower better, etc. but I think the lighting and capture of the rose itself is very nicely done.  My immediate reaction was "oh wow, very pretty rose..."


----------

